# (RUMOR) N3DS & N3DSXL US Release Date Revealed by Gamestop



## EvilMakiPR (Jan 13, 2015)

Nintendo of America has yet to say when US consumers will be getting their hands on the New Nintendo 3DS. However, a source at GameStop has apparently revealed that the console will launch in the United States on February 13th. The company has apparently already received marketing material for the console in a few of its stores. This is just a rumour but it is expected in either February or March.

 Source

EDIT


----------



## zaczac (Jan 13, 2015)

Hopefully this is the case... Don't want to import one


----------



## SpongeFreak52 (Jan 13, 2015)

Inb4 "wat firmware"


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jan 13, 2015)

wat firmware


----------



## mrtofu (Jan 13, 2015)

deleted


----------



## Adeka (Jan 13, 2015)

wat firmware

Seriously though,  I been wanting to upgrade my 3ds to the XL version for awhile now


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 13, 2015)

If I it comes out soon soon without advertising then I'd be... Wait that's normal for Nintendo...


----------



## poisonousj (Jan 13, 2015)

Feb 13th is a Friday. Nintendo usually releases stuff on Sundays. Both the original 3DS and 3DS XL were released on Sundays...


----------



## Codename (Jan 13, 2015)

Noice! So soon  I'm rocking a launch day Aqua Blue 3DS and it would be really nice as a post-exam treat for me to pick up a New 3DS, especially if it comes with 9.2> so I can use Gateway with it when they release N3DS support.


----------



## Adeka (Jan 13, 2015)

If Nintendo was smart they would have made them launch with force firmware update like the Xbox One


----------



## endoverend (Jan 13, 2015)

It will most likely ship with 9.4 which is a dealbreaker for me, plus it's so expensive... Guess I could sell my old one...


----------



## SpongeFreak52 (Jan 13, 2015)

Let's look at what happened with the 2DS and its firmware.

The 2DS was released in most regions on October 12th, 2013.

The first batch of 2DS systems shipped with firmware 6.0, which was released June 17th, 2013.

6.1 was released June 27th, 2013. This was over THREE MONTHS before the system was even out.

So if the 2DS is anything to go off of, this means that a system will have between a 3-4 month delay behind the current firmware. So it's entirely possible the US N3DS will ship with an exploitable firmware.


----------



## jefffisher (Jan 13, 2015)

poisonousj said:


> Feb 13th is a Friday. Nintendo usually releases stuff on Sundays. Both the original 3DS and 3DS XL were released on Sundays...


nintendo switched to fridays over a year ago


----------



## rainparadesamurai (Jan 13, 2015)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Nintendo of America has yet to say when US consumers will be getting their hands on the New Nintendo 3DS. However, a source at GameStop has apparently revealed that the console will launch in the United States on February 13th. The company has apparently already received marketing material for the console in a few of its stores. This is just a rumour but it is expected in either February or March.
> 
> Source


ahh i hope gateway is waiting for their n3ds update so they can make it compatible with these release NA N3DS systems. Then I'll upgrade. I've read that gamestop is going to offer $75 and $100 dollars respectively for a 3ds/3ds xl to trade in and upgrade.


----------



## serenade.63 (Jan 13, 2015)

Fingers crossed from 9.2 or under firmware on these babies.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 13, 2015)

Honestly as for firm ware, it does not matter to me because I think I'll wait until the 3ds is done having updates when its true successor...


----------



## TheCasketMan (Jan 13, 2015)

Can it play PS4 games?


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 13, 2015)

TheCasketMan said:


> Can it play PS4 games?


 
No but can the ps4 play 3ds games???


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 13, 2015)

poisonousj said:


> Feb 13th is a Friday.


 

I sense something unlucky here.....


----------



## Sheimi (Jan 13, 2015)

launch legit emunand, transfer to 9.x n3ds. Keep old 3ds xl for cfw.


----------



## weatMod (Jan 13, 2015)

well it is a mixed bag for me ill be glad to see GW be compatible with N3DS NA
but pissed at the same time for spending $275  to import and have a foreign model when i didn't need to


----------



## Plstic (Jan 13, 2015)

weatMod said:


> well it is a mixed bag for me ill be glad to see GW be compatible with N3DS NA
> but pissed at the same time for spending $275 to import and have a foreign model when i didn't need to


 
That's why you always wait lol. Nintendo would have to be stupid to alienate the US by not releasing it here soon.


----------



## weatMod (Jan 13, 2015)

Plstic said:


> That's why you always wait lol. Nintendo would have to be stupid to alienate the US by not releasing it here soon.


 
i know but i really wanted to ensure getting a GW compatible model


----------



## tbb043 (Jan 13, 2015)

poisonousj said:


> Feb 13th is a Friday.



Limited Edition Jason Voorhees New 3DS model confirmed!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 13, 2015)

tbb043 said:


> Limited Edition Jason Voorhees New 3DS model confirmed!


 

That would be sweet! If they rpmake that then it should come with one of the resident evil games


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 13, 2015)

Edited the OP and title a bit for ya.


----------



## xdarkmario (Jan 13, 2015)

i hope so, but instead of jumping at one ill wait for someone to buy and test it.
the two things to consider with the N3ds is

it's starting version.
compatibly with gateway
it may not be able to downgrade to 4.5
 
also Damn you sheimi i was a long time champion of the game and i have finally lost XD


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jan 13, 2015)

with a release date that soon they've no doubt already produced the first batch

i'm willing to bet they'll come with either 9.2 or 9.3... quite a deal breaker there


----------



## weatMod (Jan 13, 2015)

Lucifer666 said:


> with a release date that soon they've no doubt already produced the first batch
> 
> i'm willing to bet they'll come with either 9.2 or 9.3... quite a deal breaker there


 
i don't know i juat have this feeling that Gw is going to work on launch consoles  like either it will come with 9.2 or GW has a trick up their sleeve once again for 9.3


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jan 13, 2015)

weatMod said:


> i don't know i juat have this feeling that Gw is going to work on launch consoles like either it will come with 9.2 or GW has a trick up their sleeve once again for 9.3



They've been pretty promising in the quality of what they provide but wow, we are gonna wait if they do have a new trick up their sleeve as you say

Soon


----------



## jonesman99 (Jan 13, 2015)

I'll be excited to get one of the NEW regular 3DSs to get to customize the faceplates. I wouldnt mind getting to be an artist creating some original designs.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 13, 2015)

People gravely underestimate how big of an endeavour it is to release a console successfully across a continent - if we're not hearing anything from Nintendo yet and the ad campaign isn't in full swing, it's just not coming next month - expect pre-orders, but not a release, not until late february or even early april.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jan 13, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> People gravely underestimate how big of an endeavour it is to release a console successfully across a continent - if we're not hearing anything from Nintendo yet and the ad campaign isn't in full swing, it's just not coming next month - expect pre-orders, but not a release, not until late february or even early april.


Nintendo direct on Wednesday.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 13, 2015)

Vengenceonu said:


> Nintendo direct on Wednesday.


I'd wait for that rather than follow rumours, really.


----------



## johnbus (Jan 13, 2015)

jonesman99 said:


> I'll be excited to get one of the NEW regular 3DSs to get to customize the faceplates. I wouldnt mind getting to be an artist creating some original designs.


 
Now that you've said that, I'll be scouring the Internet for months waiting for Hatsune Miku faceplates to appear.

They WILL exist at some point. It's the Internet. It's impossible for them not to exist.


----------



## serenade.63 (Jan 13, 2015)

Vengenceonu said:


> Nintendo direct on Wednesday.


 
Wasn't the 3DS xl announced in America like really really soon before its release as well? (Agreeing the the n3DS will most likely be announced during nintendos next nintendo direct.)


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jan 13, 2015)

Also, Majora's Mask 3DS was rumored to be out in Feb. It works with the rumor.


----------



## TemplarGR (Jan 13, 2015)

TheCasketMan said:


> Can it play PS4 games?


 
Nintendo considered that possibility but turned it down because there was neither demand nor supply for PS4 games...


----------



## trance (Jan 13, 2015)

Plstic said:


> Nintendo would have to be stupid to alienate the US by not releasing it here soon.


"But... m-muh freedoms" Can't you just wait? PAL region says thank you for wearing our shoes this time.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jan 13, 2015)

Friday the 13th, that's a nice date


----------



## dandymanz (Jan 13, 2015)

Hmm, the 9.2 updates came in Oct, while the 9.4 updates released in Dec. I sure hope the New 3DS's remain on 9.2


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 13, 2015)

According to my friend who is a manager at gamestop, they started stocking these into inventory around US thanksgaving. However Nintendo shipped them wrapped in brown paper. So they can't tell what colors they have n how many of each. Only the computer system knows the exact details.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 13, 2015)

Well, I'll be damned, if true XD


----------



## Bug_Checker_ (Jan 13, 2015)

chartube12 said:


> According to my friend who is a manager at gamestop, they started stocking these into inventory around US thanksgaving. However Nintendo shipped them wrapped in brown paper. So they can't tell what colors they have n how many of each. Only the computer system knows the exact details.


 

Well *IF* that were true the firmware would be incredibly low so I highly doubt it.

*version 8.1.0-19U Update released: August 6th, 2014*
*version 9.0.0-20U Update released: October 6th, 2014*
*version 9.2.0-20U Update released: October 29th, 2014*
*version 9.3.0-21U Update released: December 8th, 2014 *
*version 9.4.0-21U Update released: December 11th, 2014*


----------



## prowler (Jan 13, 2015)

chartube12 said:


> According to my friend who is a manager at gamestop, they started stocking these into inventory around US thanksgaving. However Nintendo shipped them wrapped in brown paper. So they can't tell what colors they have n how many of each. Only the computer system knows the exact details.


yeeeeahhh, that wouldn't happen. Nintendo wouldn't put expensive stock like that in Gamestop back rooms.. It'll be only a matter of time (couple minutes) before someone opened it. They were likely amiibos lol.


----------



## Lunatics (Jan 13, 2015)

Trying to decide what to do, just finally took the plunge to order one from fishpond to have imported last friday, it still has not shipped and the total price after shipping was $233 US dollars (298 NZ dollars I believe) so I feel like I got a good deal compared to most other websites to import it such as playasia. I'm wondering if this rumor is true if I should cancel my order and just buy a Us one but I'm worried the FW will be higher on them. Decisions decisions. Might just stick with the import even if it means having to buy PAL games if I ever want a real game.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jan 13, 2015)

Just before Monster Hunter 4 
Monster Hunter 4 bundle confirmed.. in my head


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 13, 2015)

stop bitching about the firmware and Gateway compatibility and prepare for the future that is the DSTwo+.
the Gateway is a good flashcart and all that, but is showing his age, is the same that happened to the original R4.

/ontopic
with a Nintendo direct tomorrow you can only wonder if they will really announce the New 3DS US launch or just do as always and show the upcoming titles that everyone and their cat already know.
I'm hopping Nintendo learned and are gonna show the N3DS or at least new stuff, a glimpse of 2015 and the like.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 13, 2015)

chartube12 said:


> According to my friend who is a manager at gamestop, they started stocking these into inventory around US thanksgaving. However Nintendo shipped them wrapped in brown paper. So they can't tell what colors they have n how many of each. Only the computer system knows the exact details.


 

According to my Dad who works at Nintendo, the US version of the New 3DS and New 3DS XL will come with a special edition of Pokemon OR/AS (depending on which one you get), a Mario sippy cup, and an inflatable Lucina body pillow. Trust me, it's gonna be great.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 13, 2015)

Wait wait wait, Friday the 13th?


----------



## Kracken (Jan 13, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> stop bitching about the firmware and Gateway compatibility and prepare for the future that is the DSTwo+.
> the Gateway is a good flashcart and all that, but is showing his age, is the same that happened to the original R4.


 
You do realize a lot of people own a GW already? For them the bitching is justified since it is a deal breaker on buying a NA N3DS or possibly importing one. Everyone doesn't want to buy another flashcart.


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 13, 2015)

prowler said:


> yeeeeahhh, that wouldn't happen. Nintendo wouldn't put expensive stock like that in Gamestop back rooms.. It'll be only a matter of time (couple minutes) before someone opened it. They were likely amiibos lol.


 

Nay. The items say NEW 3DSes. They just can't tell what's an xl and what isn't, what colors they got ect. They are not allowed to remove the wrapping for another week. 

Actually this wouldn't be the first time a console got a stock a head of a time. A family member worked at walmart when both the original xbox and 360s launched. Both were stocked two months before hand. It is the first time since the game boy color that I heard Nintendo sending out stock this early


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 13, 2015)

Nintendo is not going to announce the New 3DS in the Direct.  

Why?

Most retailers, but not all, have a 30 day return policy and a lot of 3DS's were sold just before Christmas.  If I had bought one I sure as hell would be retuning it, grubby smudges, scratches and all.   The retailers would go ballistic.  

However, Nintendo has a recent track record of really stupid decisions.  If it is announced I will preorder a couple and check the firmware of the first batch.   Return if necessary.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 13, 2015)

Kracken said:


> You do realize a lot of people own a GW already? For them the bitching is justified since it is a deal breaker on buying a NA N3DS or possibly importing one. Everyone doesn't want to buy another flashcart.


 
I do, but I also realize that the Gateway team is struggling to get the cart working on newer firmware versions that is becoming more and more like the DS flashcarts.
back then there was 2 options, buy a newer flashcart or keep your DSlite, now the options will be much the same, buy a newer flashcart or keep your old 3DS.

Also that's why I recommend the DSTwo+, because the original DSTwo works on everything, even if you have a day 1 model you can update it and use it on any DS and 3DS model to date and I expect the same support for the DSTwo+.

of course these are mere speculations and I can be wrong, but history says that.
maybe the Gateway team rode the boat too early and that's why they are struggling to get solutions now and the Supercard team played it a little more safe waiting up to this moment. but who knows.


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 13, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> stop bitching about the firmware and Gateway compatibility and prepare for the future that is the DSTwo+.
> the Gateway is a good flashcart and all that, but is showing his age, is the same that happened to the original R4.
> 
> /ontopic
> ...


Give me a release date and proof it exists.  Until then it is just a rumor.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 13, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Give me a release date and proof it exists. Until then it is just a rumor.


 
has been confirmed that the announce is real and the Supercard team is really trustworthy .


----------



## Nollog (Jan 13, 2015)

prowler said:


> yeeeeahhh, that wouldn't happen. Nintendo wouldn't put expensive stock like that in Gamestop back rooms.. It'll be only a matter of time (couple minutes) before someone opened it. They were likely amiibos lol.


 
Gamestop *buy* consoles and software from Nintendo and Nintendo's Distributors.
The ownership is Gamestop's, not Nintendo's.



thorasgar said:


> Nintendo is not going to announce the New 3DS in the Direct.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


 
they already announced it last year, they're announcing release dates and prices, along with games for 3ds and wii u this season.

Usually, you can't return a product just because there's a newer better one coming out in a month.


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 13, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> has been confirmed that the announce is real and the Supercard team is really trustworthy .


Yep, "just a matter of days". 5 days ago and still nothing.   No announcement on their website. 

I got a WiiKey U to sell you if you want one. 



Nollog said:


> they already announced it last year, they're announcing release dates and prices, along with games for 3ds and wii u this season.
> 
> Usually, you can't return a product just because there's a newer better one coming out in a month.




In the US you can.   In addition almost every major retailer has a holiday extended return policy.  Everything bought in November through December can be returned until January 15th.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 13, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Yep, "just a matter of days". 5 days ago and still nothing. No announcement on their website.
> 
> I got a WiiKey U to sell you if you want one.


 
isn't the same with the Gateway new firmware??

aaaaanyway, enough of this, let's wait until tomorrow and hope Nintendo surprise us .


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 13, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> In the US you can. In addition almost every major retailer has a holiday extended return policy. Everything bought in November through December can be returned until January 15th.


 

Even though it was used? I mean, sure, you can return it even here in Germany for 30 days, *as long as it is still wrapped*.


----------



## Pippin666 (Jan 13, 2015)

Firmware ? What firmware ? Read my sig.

Pip'


----------



## Sheimi (Jan 13, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Yep, "just a matter of days". 5 days ago and still nothing. No announcement on their website.
> 
> I got a WiiKey U to sell you if you want one.
> 
> ...


 
I want to say how much bullshit that statement is. I wasn't allowed to return something new to GameStop.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 13, 2015)

No regrets with my 2 jp n3ds'


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 13, 2015)

Sheimi said:


> I want to say how much bullshit that statement is. I wasn't allowed to return something new to GameStop.


Not bullshit.  Check out Best Buy, Walmart, Costco, Amazon, SAMs Club.  Hell you can buy a MacBook Pro from Apple and return it 30 days later.


----------



## Sheimi (Jan 13, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Not bullshit. Check out Best Buy, Walmart, Costco, Amazon, SAMs Club. Hell you can buy a MacBook Pro from Apple and return it 30 days later.


 
Ah, the stores I rarely get to go to. I take it back then. Always on Amazon though.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 13, 2015)

Haven't seen a cheap PAL New 3DS anywhere yet.


----------



## Skull Kiddo (Jan 13, 2015)

Can I trade a 3DS XL for a non-XL New 3DS? Or not? GameStop etc doesnt matter, want 2 know


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 13, 2015)

Skull Kiddo said:


> Can I trade a 3DS XL for a non-XL New 3DS? Or not? GameStop etc doesnt matter, want 2 know


You can


----------



## kitzuki (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Nemix77 (Jan 13, 2015)

Hehehe...looks like my prediction maybe right all along, been saying New 3DS will come before end of February 2015, patience may have just paid off.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jan 13, 2015)

Updated Thread


----------



## Skull Kiddo (Jan 13, 2015)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Updated Thread
> 
> View attachment 14338


WHERE IS THAT FROM?!


----------



## Skull Kiddo (Jan 13, 2015)

2Hack said:


> You can


Nice but I have to still pay right? n3DS seems right size xD


----------



## Nemix77 (Jan 13, 2015)

You can clearly see the NTSC ESBR ratings on Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate cover for North America release.


----------



## sanin6 (Jan 13, 2015)

anyone have an estimate on a launch price?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jan 13, 2015)

I already know I will buy this little puppy...

Only thing I want to know is the firmware that the Opening Batch of New 3DS' will have so I can use it with the Gateway flashcard.
I do think that they will be in 9.2U tops, I can hardly believe that Nintendo could develop, produce, market and ship all their handhelds in two months (since the 9.3U update came out in second week of December).

Let's just wait until tomorrow and see...
If it does get released in February The 13th, I will be in a Gamestop at noon the 14th in the worst case scenario to buy one.


----------



## Nemix77 (Jan 13, 2015)

Going by the prices for the New 3DS XL in Australia, it should be the same price as a Vita Slim.

*Edit*:

My guess is also 9.2 tops for the first batch...https://twitter.com/Wario64/status/554895437270757376


----------



## kitzuki (Jan 13, 2015)

Skull Kiddo said:


> WHERE IS THAT FROM?!


 
Neogaf appearntly from gamestop and also posted on kotaku
http://kotaku.com/looks-like-the-new-3ds-is-coming-out-next-month-1679277751




> Rumor suggests Nintendo's New 3DS—a poorly-titled yetexcellent hardware revisionof the Old 3DS—will be officially announced for North America tomorrow, and that it'll come out on February 13.
> ​
> ​
> Though nothing is official yet, there's a lot of compelling evidence.
> ...


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jan 13, 2015)

Nemix77 said:


> Going by prices of the New 3DS XL in Australia, it should be the same price as a Vita Slim.


I think it has been already stated that the prices will maintain that of the current prices for both Original and XL versions (169 and 199 dlls respectively).
Might as well wait and see until Gamestop updates their database.



kitzuki said:


> Neogaf appearntly from gamestop and also posted on kotaku
> http://kotaku.com/looks-like-the-new-3ds-is-coming-out-next-month-1679277751


I don't think Majora's Mask will be released next month.
It said Spring... And spring doesn't start until March 21st I think.


----------



## Nemix77 (Jan 13, 2015)

Agreed. The release date in just for the New 3DS console itself on the poster...the games are just there to showcase upcoming New 3DS enhanced titles for the hype to help with sales.


----------



## weatMod (Jan 13, 2015)

kitzuki said:


>


 
ok so i guess  it will just be red and black and no blue for US  N3DS XL then
makes me not feel so bad about importing  from AU, even if it has  9.2 or under at least i spent the extra money on a unique color for my region and  got the color i really wanted


----------



## sanin6 (Jan 13, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I think it has been already stated that the prices will maintain that of the current prices for both Original and XL versions (169 and 199 dlls respectively).
> Might as well wait and see until Gamestop updates their database.
> 
> 
> ...


 

yee!!  I'm so excited. I hope they stay around that price range. I'm definitely grabbing the XL this on release.
were the face plates customizable or was that just the regular one?


----------



## Nemix77 (Jan 13, 2015)

Eventually all colors will be available...you got a timed exclusive color for NA but you lost NA server for eShop and game updates.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jan 13, 2015)

sanin6 said:


> yee!!  I'm so excited. I hope they stay around that price range. I'm definitely grabbing the XL this on release.
> were the face plates customizable or was that just the regular one?


Just the Regular N3DS.  Japan has 2 LE of N3DSLL (Smash & MH) though.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jan 13, 2015)

Nevermind


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jan 13, 2015)

sanin6 said:


> yee!!  I'm so excited. I hope they stay around that price range. I'm definitely grabbing the XL this on release.
> were the face plates customizable or was that just the regular one?


Apparently only the regular New 3DS will have the plates, the New 3DS LL won't have that feature... Which is not that bad seriously.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jan 13, 2015)

Nevermind


----------



## kitzuki (Jan 13, 2015)

don't these have replaceable covers for this?


----------



## Civori (Jan 13, 2015)

Well I was actually considering upgrading as I still have a launch day 3DS. I have all of the ambassador games as well as Pokemon Y and Alpha Sapphire downloaded. I know it can't be as simple as putting the SD card in the new 3DS and being able to play all of those titles right off the bat so does anybody know if its possible to transfer my games and save files? I've read mixed statements and am unsure.


----------



## weatMod (Jan 13, 2015)

also what the hell kind of animals  do they have working at that lame stop , that poster looks like it has been through the war already and the console has not even been announced,


----------



## gamesgames (Jan 13, 2015)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Just the Regular N3DS. Japan has 2 LE of N3DSLL (Smash & MH) though.


 
I know of at least four LE of N3DSLL the two that you mentioned plus these Groudon Edition and Kyogre Edition

Edit:
Sorry about that, I confused the new 3ds with the new 3ds ll.


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 13, 2015)

YankeeFan802 said:


> Well I was actually considering upgrading as I still have a launch day 3DS. I have all of the ambassador games as well as Pokemon Y and Alpha Sapphire downloaded. I know it can't be as simple as putting the SD card in the new 3DS and being able to play all of those titles right off the bat so does anybody know if its possible to transfer my games and save files? I've read mixed statements and am unsure.


A simple systransfer is all it takes. You also need to be on the same fw version.


----------



## prowler (Jan 13, 2015)

Nollog said:


> Gamestop *buy* consoles and software from Nintendo and Nintendo's Distributors.
> The ownership is Gamestop's, not Nintendo's.


Never????
If it was true, there would be leaks online by now (see: posters getting leaked, most likely because they've just got them to put up tomorrow). You know how thirsty those Gamestop employees are for some Internet points.

I can say right now my local Game has N3DS in the stock room right now, without evidence, are you going to believe me?


----------



## RichardLaughter_ (Jan 14, 2015)

I think that the main q uestion is, how will NA handle the html5 video blocker that is removed for 99 cents in japan.


----------



## DSlite2 (Jan 14, 2015)

That red N3DS XL looks awesome! I think I'll purchase it, take my Black N3DS XL AUS and create my own Crimson/Black N3DS XL


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 14, 2015)

Is it true that there wont be a regular new 3ds for North America? If so, Im gonna be pissed off.


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 14, 2015)

Ralph1611 said:


> Is it true that there wont be a regular new 3ds for North America? If so, Im gonna be pissed off.


Where did you hear that? I doubt it, and really hope not. That's the one I wanted!


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 14, 2015)

Well I have egg on my face.  .  I guess Nintendo is stupid enough to announce the release one day befor most of the retailers end their extended holiday return policy.  



2Hack said:


> Where did you hear that? I doubt it, and really hope not. That's the one I wanted!


This is 'Merica!   Bigger is always better.


----------



## Plstic (Jan 14, 2015)

trance said:


> "But... m-muh freedoms" Can't you just wait? PAL region says thank you for wearing our shoes this time.


 
I'm just talking from a economical perspective dude. We all know that Nintendo sometimes does not make the right choices.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 14, 2015)

I'll just leave this here


Spoiler










sawce


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 14, 2015)

I knew it.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 14, 2015)

Rumor no more~


----------



## kitzuki (Jan 14, 2015)

ugh Majoras mask coming out same day the limited edition xls are sold out already....


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 14, 2015)

Check your local gamestop. Rumour is you have to order instore


----------



## Civori (Jan 16, 2015)

2Hack said:


> A simple systransfer is all it takes. You also need to be on the same fw version.


 
Alright cool, doesn't sound too complicated thank you


----------



## Youkai (Jan 16, 2015)

Well I ordered the N3DS XL Monster Hunter 4 Edition from Amazon France today  (230€ ~ 266US$)
they gave an estimate

Votre date de livraison estimée est : *Samedi 14 février 2015 -  Lundi 16 février 2015 *

I really hope I can set the system to German ^^V


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 16, 2015)

Youkai said:


> Well I ordered the N3DS XL Monster Hunter 4 Edition from Amazon France today  (230€ ~ 266US$)
> they gave an estimate
> 
> Votre date de livraison estimée est : *Samedi 14 février 2015 -  Lundi 16 février 2015 *
> ...


Pretty sure all pal consoles give you a choice of which language you want. You'll   be fine


----------



## netovsk (Jan 17, 2015)

Any games making it really worthwhile so far?


----------

